
My first attempt at hacking on Linux: a story - peter123
http://jmtd.net/log/dm9601/
======
martey
I think that it is interesting that despite the relative anarchy of the Linux
development process (I think that at most companies, the fact that the author
had already started working on this driver would dissuade any of his more
talented co-workers from writing their own driver), it still works, mainly due
to the intelligence of the dedicated kernel hackers.

I submitted my first bug to the kernel bug tracker this weekend, and was
frankly surprised at the lack of formality surrounding the process. I am still
not sure whether it would have been better to email the maintainer of the
source file where I think the bug is located, or to email the main mailing
list and hope for a response.

